# I want as much information on vote fraud 2020 as I can get...



## rightnow909 (Oct 11, 2021)

This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less

If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..

the elites want to take over completely and control us.. They hate us

they  hate the  lefties in flyover country about as much  as the conservatives... the lefties are jusst too hackish to realize it...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


When 6 states shut down at the same time and had votes counted a week later, it stunk like shit that night


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


Here's a good web site to help you search.



			https://home.frankspeech.com/?frank_pass=true


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 11, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Here's a good web site to help you search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://home.frankspeech.com/?frank_pass=true


Sure. The pillow guy isn't crazy at all.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Oct 11, 2021)

Too bad you can't even ask or you may be arrested.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 11, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Too bad you can't even ask or you may be arrested.


You know that's a batshit crazy remark, right?


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


There wasn't any,

There are a go.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> When 6 states shut down at the same time and had votes counted a week later, it stunk like shit that night


NOPE!!!  That's simply not true!  Part of the fake news propaganda from the right wing to convince you of a "steal" that never took place.

Pretty please, read this....if you are at all interested in truth and facts....  









						Fact check: Democrat-led states did not stop counting votes for no reason
					

A conservative news personality falsely claimed Democrat-led states stopped counting votes



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> NOPE!!!  That's simply not true!  Part of the fake news propaganda from the right wing to convince you of a "steal" that never took place.
> 
> Pretty please, read this....if you are at all interested in truth and facts....
> 
> ...


I saw Trump beating that mother fucker badly until 6 states stopped counting. one for a nonexistant water line break.................lololol

I saw it and knew it was libturd fraud as we knew it was

You voted to have 13 marines killed. What would you say to their families?  I'd spit all over you


----------



## Oddball (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...











						The Navarro Report Vol I, II, III - Feb. 2, 2021.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Oct 12, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> You know that's a batshit crazy remark, right?


As batshit crazy as Obama spying on trump . Right?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 12, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> I saw Trump beating that mother fucker badly until 6 states stopped counting. one for a nonexistant water line break.................lololol
> 
> I saw it and knew it was libturd fraud as we knew it was
> 
> You voted to have 13 marines killed. What would you say to their families?  I'd spit all over you


You didn't see it.  You were told you saw it.  You're under a delusion....  Or you simply don't understand how elections are run, so your handlers used your ignorance to propagate a lie, the Big Lie....  And you bought in to it, hook, line, and sinker....


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Oct 12, 2021)

Care4all said:


> You didn't see it.  You were told you saw it.  You're under a delusion....  Or you simply don't understand how elections are run, so your handlers used your ignorance to propagate a lie, the Big Lie....  And you bought in to it, hook, line, and sinker....


Just like the Russians stole 16 and the lib Russia hoax..lolololololol

We told you from day one it was a hoax. You bought that one hook, line, and sinker.A Big Lie...lolol

You don't think before you type much


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> When 6 states shut down at the same time and had votes counted a week later, it stunk like shit that night


i didn't hear about 6 statess being shut down... maybe u could share this story.. I have seen the videos of people stuffing ballots after hours.. I have seen many videos on this topic

What baffles me is that the scotus does not want to take the cases... or didn't anyhow.. maybe in time...?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Here's a good web site to help you search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://home.frankspeech.com/?frank_pass=true


LOL

frank speech

v

frankenspeech (dims)


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The Navarro Report Vol I, II, III - Feb. 2, 2021.pdf
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> ...


I don't have time to read the whole thing

can you highlight some of it?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

*Oddball:*

Thanks  so much for this Navarro Report, which I have heard of but never read the whole thing. I am going to read the whole thing today

So far, thedims haven't said one thing to make me turn on Giuliani

the only thing I ever heard about him that made me like him a little less: I believe he is not totally against all abortions... But obviously the same could be said of many others in public eye

again, I am currently focused on this vote fraud  story, which so many media outlets seem to want to ignore...

of course I always knew cnn and Co were ignore-worthy but even some conservative news  people avoid the story.. Stupid,  in my opinion... I doubt I am the only one who has this level of  interest


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 15, 2021)

I have read the Navarro Report

(this BTW is something u likely are NOT going to hear from a dimcrap)

it's every bit as bad as I have always suspected. I knew something like 40% of what was in there already..

sick country...

we are down the tubes.. Who can save us, save the Lord Himself?


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


The whole story, all of it. There was NO fraud.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


Holy shit thiers mountains of it


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...



All the material is there for you to read.    

NONE. It didn't happen so cut your rubbish about wanting information about it.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Here's a good web site to help you search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://home.frankspeech.com/?frank_pass=true


Isthere any written  information I could copy and paste? limited time for i-net


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

Stann said:


> The whole story, all of it. There was NO fraud.


and the Challenger  didn't really blow up

and Trump got help from Putin to win 2016

yawn...


----------



## Circe (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm reading this now --- "Biden's Inexplicable Victory" by Patrick Basham, in the October 2021 _Chronicles._ Lots of hard numbers, very interesting. The whole issue is given over to whether the election was stolen.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm reading this now --- "Biden's Inexplicable Victory" by Patrick Basham, in the October 2021 _Chronicles._ Lots of hard numbers, very interesting.


no link?

I'll find it...

got lost trying to find  it..


----------



## Circe (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> no link?
> 
> I'll find it...
> 
> got lost trying to find  it..











						Chronicles Magazine : A Magazine of American Culture
					

Chronicles: A Magazine of American Culture has been at the forefront of examining the prevailing currents of politics and society in Western Civilization.




					www.chroniclesmagazine.org
				



It's the current October issue.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


It's the GOP top priority above all out now, right?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Too bad you can't even ask or you may be arrested.


You just asked.....are the feds at your door yet?


----------



## Circe (Oct 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> It's the GOP top priority above all out now, right?


That's what Trump says.

I'm starting to see his point. If that election was stolen (and at least three others certainly were: The "Corrupt Bargain," when Jackson lost, the one Jack Kennedy stole in Chicago in 1960, and the one that was "stolen," or at least ruled on, by the Supreme Court in year 2000) then why run again if they now have a whole system in place to steal elections? 

I'm reading this whole magazine dealing with this as a stolen election, and really, I'd say they have the numbers. 

Chronicles: A Magazine of American Culture  the current October issue.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> That's what Trump says.
> 
> I'm starting to see his point. If that election was stolen (and at least three others certainly were: The "Corrupt Bargain," when Jackson lost, the one Jack Kennedy stole in Chicago in 1960, and the one that was "stolen," or at least ruled on, by the Supreme Court in year 2000) then why run again if they now have a whole system in place to steal elections?
> 
> ...



Do you ever read the reams of paranoia and hate you write, Jack Kennedy??? 
You really have some there son.


----------



## Circe (Oct 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Do you ever read the reams of paranoia and hate you write, Jack Kennedy???
> You really have some there son.


I'm nobody's son.

What are you talking about? Why are you calling me Jack Kennedy? Can you make that post more coherent, or is it just some muddled verbal salad?


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm nobody's son.
> 
> What are you talking about? Why are you calling me Jack Kennedy? Can you make that post more coherent, or is it just some muddled verbal salad?



Yes I will.  Can you understand this? 
You're a dickhead and piss off. 

Let me know if that's incomprehensible.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> Isthere any written  information I could copy and paste? limited time for i-net


I only see podcasts, blogs and videos but try searching "frankspeech news,"


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes I will.  Can you understand this?
> You're a dickhead and piss off.
> 
> Let me know if that's incomprehensible.


Do you always call females "dickhead?"


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 16, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> I only see podcasts, blogs and videos but try searching "frankspeech news,"


Yep. the pillow guy has lots of claims, but he hasn't gotten around to showing verifiable proof of anything yet.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Yep. the pillow guy has lots of claims, but he hasn't gotten around to showing verifiable proof of anything yet.


*THE FAT LADY HASN'T SUNG YET!*


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 16, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> *THE FAT LADY HASN'T SUNG YET!*


Right now, she's laughing her ass off at that crazy pillow guy. I was impressed with  his latest " GOD WANTS YOU TO BUY AN OVERPRICED PILLOW" commercial.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> Chronicles Magazine : A Magazine of American Culture
> 
> 
> Chronicles: A Magazine of American Culture has been at the forefront of examining the prevailing currents of politics and society in Western Civilization.
> ...


do u have to pay for this info?

I don't want to have to pay for it... have other $$ responsibilities


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> I only see podcasts, blogs and videos but try searching "frankspeech news,"


ok

MAGA


----------



## Magnus (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


Is your last name, Van Winkle? Did you just wake up? This is the only thing the orange loser and his trumptards have been talking about.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> i didn't hear about 6 statess being shut down... maybe u could share this story.. I have seen the videos of people stuffing ballots after hours.. I have seen many videos on this topic
> 
> What baffles me is that the scotus does not want to take the cases... or didn't anyhow.. maybe in time...?


Good. At least you are asking the right question. Why doesn't the Scotus (dominated by Republican nominated presidents) want to take up the cases? Ask yourself why all the other judges (even Trump-appointed ones) have ruled against Republicans?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> That's what Trump says.
> 
> I'm starting to see his point. If that election was stolen (and at least three others certainly were: The "Corrupt Bargain," when Jackson lost, the one Jack Kennedy stole in Chicago in 1960, and the one that was "stolen," or at least ruled on, by the Supreme Court in year 2000) then why run again if they now have a whole system in place to steal elections?
> 
> ...


LOL Yup, you got that right. No need for Republicans to vote. We (Dems) have got it all sewn up. You might as well sit out the next 10 years.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 16, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> *THE FAT LADY HASN'T SUNG YET!*


Maybe. Maybe not. But the FAT ORANGE GUY is done. He is a loser and will always be a loser.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Do you always call females "dickhead?"



If they are that dumb, yes.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


Your hyper-partisan, weird worship of one Loser has become laughably absurd.

Dozens of court challenges, recounts, audits - in Republican-controlled states and elsewhere - have failed to delegitimize the democratic process. The President was certified as the winner by Congress, despite Trump goons attacking it in a failed attempt to defeat its constitutional responsibility.

The delusional pretense that there was some vast, mysterious conspiracy - despite the election result comporting with the Loser's relentlessly dismal ratings in multiple surveys over his tenure - has no suspects, 11 months later. None. No mastermind(s). No coordinators. No operatives. No credible evidence.

Reasonable Americans, as opposed to cultists, respect democracy, and accept the dismissal of the loser's fake claim succinctly stated by Trump's Attorney General who had been one of his constantly-puckering butt kissers. His summation of the Loser's self-serving lie:







​Haters of democracy can rage hysterically at the majority of American voters who dumped their Trump if they can't handle reality, but it's a sordid, squalid, and ultimately futile pastime.

For two centuries before the Cry Baby Loser, far too feeble to acknowledge defeat, honorable candidates who had fallen short, accepted the verdict in deference to our democratic way of life.




_*"One must be able to lose with dignity.*_
*So true!"*​


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 17, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Good. At least you are asking the right question. Why doesn't the Scotus (dominated by Republican nominated presidents) want to take up the cases? Ask yourself why all the other judges (even Trump-appointed ones) have ruled against Republicans?


i have asked... not coming up with any valid sounding answers yet.. except corruption


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 17, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. But the FAT ORANGE GUY is done. He is a loser and will always be a loser.


those who call a winner like Trump a loser are the biggest losers of all time

and on their way to Hell.. The d party is the party of liars and babykillers and election stealers

As it say in the Word of God: "All liars will have their part in the Lake of fire (of God's wrath)"

baby killers will likely get the lowest most painful part of Hell


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> those who call a winner like Trump a loser are the biggest losers of all time
> 
> and on their way to Hell.. The d party is the party of liars and babykillers and election stealers
> 
> ...


So now you have to believe in Jesus and trump to keep from going to hell? WOW. That's some fucked up religion you got there buddy.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> those who call a winner like Trump a loser are the biggest losers of all time
> 
> and on their way to Hell.. The d party is the party of liars and babykillers and election stealers
> 
> ...


So, you wouldn't call the guy who lost the House, the Senate, and the presidency a loser?  But, whatever. Whatever helps you sleep at night, kiddo


----------



## Magnus (Oct 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> i have asked... not coming up with any valid sounding answers yet.. except corruption


Maybe, you should get out of the house more.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...











						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Care4all (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> those who call a winner like Trump a loser are the biggest losers of all time
> 
> and on their way to Hell.. The d party is the party of liars and babykillers and election stealers
> 
> ...


So Trump will be cast in to the Lake of fire with ALL liars???


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> So Trump will be cast in to the Lake of fire with ALL liars???


will Biden burn with him or is your hypocrisy on display here?


----------



## Circe (Oct 18, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL Yup, you got that right. No need for Republicans to vote. We (Dems) have got it all sewn up. You might as well sit out the next 10 years.


We always vote. We even voted in 2016 when we all believed that Hillary would win, because that's what the polls all said. 

We'll just all 100% vote like we always do; no problem for you, if you've got it all sewn up.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 18, 2021)

Circe said:


> We always vote. We even voted in 2016 when we all believed that Hillary would win, because that's what the polls all said.
> 
> We'll just all 100% vote like we always do; no problem for you, if you've got it all sewn up.


Go tell that your orange loser. He's the one who keeps whining about "stolen" elections.


----------



## Circe (Oct 18, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Go tell that your orange loser. He's the one who keeps whining about "stolen" elections.


It probably was stolen; I'd like to see all the dead-people-voting problem fixed. A lot of voting problems fixed. The ballot harvesting, paying people who don't normally vote to vote --- for Biden, of course. The whole Somali community of Minneapolis was enlisted in that voting scam, I just read in the current issue of Chronicles. 

There was a LOT of cheating on votes by Dems and it's looking to me the more I read about it that the Dems stole the election.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 18, 2021)

Circe said:


> It probably was stolen; I'd like to see all the dead-people-voting problem fixed. A lot of voting problems fixed. The ballot harvesting, paying people who don't normally vote to vote --- for Biden, of course. The whole Somali community of Minneapolis was enlisted in that voting scam, I just read in the current issue of Chronicles.
> 
> There was a LOT of cheating on votes by Dems and it's looking to me the more I read about it that the Dems stole the election.


Whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> So now you have to believe in Jesus and trump to keep from going to hell? WOW. That's some fucked up religion you got there buddy.


um... what's f-ed up??


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> So Trump will be cast in to the Lake of fire with ALL liars???


every time I ask dims to show me a trump lie

i get

crickets

they may give an example of exaggeration or hyperbole

but I asked for a LIE

crickets


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

Circe said:


> It probably was stolen; I'd like to see all the dead-people-voting problem fixed. A lot of voting problems fixed. The ballot harvesting, paying people who don't normally vote to vote --- for Biden, of course. The whole Somali community of Minneapolis was enlisted in that voting scam, I just read in the current issue of Chronicles.
> 
> There was a LOT of cheating on votes by Dems and it's looking to me the more I read about it that the Dems stole the election.


*as time goes  by more people are seeing the truth of the matter. something like 45% believe 2020 was rigged.. *


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. The pillow guy isn't crazy at all.


How lovely to see you!  Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> *as time goes  by more people are seeing the truth of the matter. something like 45% believe 2020 was rigged.. *


I think it's greater than 50%.

We'll get 'em.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> no link?
> 
> I'll find it...
> 
> got lost trying to find  it..


Yep.  Not on Scamazon.  Are we surprised?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I think it's greater than 50%.
> 
> We'll get 'em.


yeh, i was just giving the conservative estimate 

i'll bet b4 jan 6 it was only about 20%... maybe 30


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL Yup, you got that right. No need for Republicans to vote. We (Dems) have got it all sewn up. You might as well sit out the next 10 years.


How charming to see you!  It's been a while.


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> View attachment 553374


*you're so
proud of the voter fraud of 2020
aren't u?

sick*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> yeh, i was just giving the conservative estimate
> 
> i'll bet b4 jan 6 it was only about 20%... maybe 30


No, the people I hang out with knew it all along and we've agreed that it's been 50% or more.


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> *you're so
> proud of the voter fraud of 2020
> aren't u?
> 
> sick*



*you're so proud that you are being duped & grifted yet again, aren'tcha?

laughable.




*


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> *you're so proud that you are being duped & grifted yet again, aren'tcha?
> 
> laughable.
> 
> ...


 *you're so
 proud of the voter fraud of 2020
 aren't u?

sick*


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> *you're so*
> *proud of the voter fraud of 2020*
> *aren't u?*
> 
> *sick*



i'm proud that i know i'm not among the poorly educated dupes

 that believe the election was stolen 

because a lifelong grifting conman who has a documented public record of committing fraud 

said so.

but apparently you are 

&  donny loves you long time.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> i'm proud that i know i'm not among the poorly educated dupes
> 
> that believe the election was stolen
> 
> ...


insulting people does not make u look good, just loses cred with a lot of people but I guess u don't care.. as long as you and your worshipped dim elites stay in power because enough low IQs vote for them... Of course these days voting probably doesn't matter

we're at banana republic level now

so much to be proud of...

but you know

Hell is real

As Jesus said... something to the effect of He who laughs last laughs best

actually He said

Woe unto you who laugh now, for you shall weep

Blessed are you who mourn now, for you shall laugh


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> insulting people does not make u look good, just loses cred with a lot of people



lol  - you started off by calling me sick ... so there's that.




rightnow909 said:


> but I guess u don't care..



about trump humpers who prefer a lie to facts? 

not at all.




rightnow909 said:


> as long as you and your worshipped dim elites stay in power



i am not a (D) ,,, so there's that as well. 

elite?  LOL... you worship a so called 'billionaire'. 

so there


is that.



rightnow909 said:


> because enough low IQs vote for them...



^^^  irony at its best ^^^



rightnow909 said:


> Of course these days voting probably doesn't matter



(D), (R), & (I) biden voters thought otherwise, & lookey what happened!

donny lost.



rightnow909 said:


> we're at banana republic level now



we're close, but hope springs eternal & those responsible for the insurrection & those who partook in the bloody attempted coup will be held accountable.



rightnow909 said:


> so much to be proud of...



blah blah




rightnow909 said:


> but you know
> 
> Hell is real



blah.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

just fyi

I only read intelligible posts written by lucid people


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> just fyi
> 
> I only read intelligible posts written by lucid people



in other words, facts are your kryptonite.  

got it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> i didn't hear about 6 statess being shut down... maybe u could share this story.. I have seen the videos of people stuffing ballots after hours.. I have seen many videos on this topic
> 
> What baffles me is that the scotus does not want to take the cases... or didn't anyhow.. maybe in time...?


None of which happened; you’ve seen nothing but lies about ‘fraud.’


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> just fyi
> 
> I only read intelligible posts written by lucid people


No real chance with that poster.


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> No real chance with that poster.


lol... that's why I said that

it's sad how... indoctrinated some are... and by such loonies...

reminds me of that scripture: _*The heart is deceitful above all and desperately wicked*_
*Who can know it?*

Only God (is the answer)


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> View attachment 553391


you are waiting for Kamala the baby killer to tell u what to believe?

corn pop hairy legs KillAsManyBabiesAsPossible?

are they going to get to you soon?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> lol... that's why I said that
> 
> it's sad how... indoctrinated some are... and by such loonies...
> 
> ...


Well, look at the post directly above your post to which I'm responding!  That's the best he's got!


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Well, look at the post directly above your post to which I'm responding!  That's the best he's got!


you refer to post #73 (I think it is)?

but none of them are exactly intellectually scintillating


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> lol... that's why I said that
> 
> it's sad how... indoctrinated some are... and by such loonies...
> 
> ...



sidney powell said 'reasonable people'  would never believe a word se said about the election being stolen.  rudy guliani admitted there was no proof.

both are being sued for lying.  court after court denied there was any.  court case after court case not one shred of proof.  audit after audit turned up ZERO fraud.

the AZ audit by the ninja turtles turned up even MORE vote4s for BIDEN.

lol ....  swallow it.


----------



## playtime (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> you are waiting for Kamala the baby killer to tell u what to believe?
> 
> corn pop hairy legs KillAsManyBabiesAsPossible?
> 
> are they going to get to you soon?



^^^ &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& straight off the cliff ^^^


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> you refer to post #73 (I think it is)?
> 
> but none of them are exactly intellectually scintillating


78.  Best he's got.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 19, 2021)

playtime said:


> sidney powell said 'reasonable people'  would never believe a word se said about the election being stolen.  rudy guliani admitted there was no proof.
> 
> both are being sued for lying.  court after court denied there was any.  court case after court case not one shred of proof.  audit after audit turned up ZERO fraud.
> 
> the AZ audit by the ninja turtles turned up even MORE vote4s for BIDEN.


this is stupid

I've seen plenty of evidence and I don't believe Powell or G said any of this.. I'll believe it when I hear them say it as you say they said it.. 

sorry, I'm not one of those bumpkins who believes anything seen on the i-net


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 19, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> 78.  Best he's got.


yes, that one was very ironic.. seeing as how the dims are the ones who believe everything the corrupted elites tell them (cnn and co... same thing)


----------



## playtime (Oct 19, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> this is stupid



oooOOOOooo ....



rightnow909 said:


> I've seen plenty of evidence



no, you really haven't because there isn't any.



rightnow909 said:


> and I don't believe Powell or G said any of this.. I'll believe it when I hear them say it as you say they said it..


pp: 27/28
*
Case 1:21-cv-00040-CJN Document 22-2 Filed 03/22/21 Page 1 of 54
IN THE UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT FOR THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA US DOMINION, INC., DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS, INC., and DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS CORPORATION, 

Plaintiffs, v. SIDNEY POWELL, SIDNEY POWELL, P.C., and DEFENDING THE REPUBLIC, INC., Defendants. 

 Civil Action No. 1:21-cv-00040-CJN MEMORANDUM OF LAW IN SUPPORT OF DEFENDANTS’ MOTION TO DISMISS*



3. The statements at issue are protected and not actionable Determining whether a statement is protected involves a two-step inquiry:* Is the statement one which can be proved true or false? And would reasonable people conclude that the statement is one of fact, in light of its phrasing, context and the circumstances surrounding its publication.* Keohane, 882 P.2d at 1299. This inquiry is determined as a matter of law. Bucher v. Roberts, 595 P.2d 235, 241 (Colo. 1979) (“Whether a particular statement constitutes fact or opinion is a question of law.”).* Analyzed under these factors, and even assuming, arguendo, that each of the statements alleged in the Complaint could be proved true or false, **no reasonable person would** Case 1:21-cv-00040-CJN Document 22-2 Filed 03/22/21 Page 37 of 54 28 conclude that the statements were truly statements of fact.*
https://s.wsj.net/public/resources/documents/Powell motion.pdf

Rudy Giuliani admits under oath that he got some of his 'evidence' of alleged election fraud from social media​Alia Shoaib 
Oct 2, 2021, 6:09 AM

Rudy Giuliani has been sued by former Dominion employee Eric Coomer for promoting election fraud conspiracy theories.
Giuliani admitted under oath that he did not verify the claims about Coomer before naming him in a press conference.
*In the deposition,* Giuliani said some of his evidence was based on Coomer's social media posts. *https://lede-admin.coloradosun.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/15/2021/09/Giuliani-depo-in-Coomer-case.pdf*
Rudy Giuliani admits under oath that he got some of his 'evidence' of alleged election fraud from social media





rightnow909 said:


> sorry, I'm not one of those bumpkins who believes anything seen on the i-net



LOL!  you believe a conman that has been sued & found to have defrauded people thru a bogus 'university'  & a 'charity'  that he used as his personal piggy bank.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> oooOOOOooo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some  of his evidence

not all

but what is that "some evidence" off social media? Is it not evidence just bc that's where it came from? Evidence is evidence


----------



## playtime (Oct 21, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> some  of his evidence
> 
> not all
> 
> but what is that "some evidence" off social media? Is it not evidence just bc that's where it came from? Evidence is evidence



since none of it was intro'd into a court of law.... you know.... the place to actually PRESENT whatch'a got?

never happened.  cause well..... there wasn't any.

get it? 

 got it?

_good. _


----------



## RAYRAY (Oct 21, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


----------



## RAYRAY (Oct 21, 2021)

WHO'S COUNTING? HOW FRAUDSTERS AND BUREAUCRATS PUT YOUR VOTE AT RISK, THIS IS THE BOOK YOU WANT IT WILL SHOW YOU HOW THEY CHEAT?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 21, 2021)

i am not getting the last couple posts


----------



## Karen Brandon (Nov 13, 2021)

*FRAUDGATE*​


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 15, 2021)

playtime said:


> sidney powell said 'reasonable people'  would never believe a word se said about the election being stolen.  rudy guliani admitted there was no proof.
> 
> both are being sued for lying.  court after court denied there was any.  court case after court case not one shred of proof.  audit after audit turned up ZERO fraud.
> 
> ...


I will wait andget my info from people I trust.... which would not include you to say the least

I trust Mollie Hemingway... have listenedd to her for years on Fox.. I don't trust anyone who doesnt like Trump 

or anyone who thinks that there aren't MANY irregularities in what h appened in 2020


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 15, 2021)

Episcopius2 said:


> *FRAUDGATE*​


what's fraudgate?

the dims  telling us there is nothing to see here, move on (from election 2020)?


----------



## Karen Brandon (Nov 15, 2021)

Fraudgate is the Watergate of a fraudulent election


----------



## playtime (Nov 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> I will wait andget my info from people I trust.... which would not include you to say the least



ooooOOOOooooo   now that stung.

no, really....  hurt me to the core.  






rightnow909 said:


> I trust Mollie Hemingway... have listenedd to her for years on Fox..



Dominion Voting Sues Fox, Seeking Election Evidence From Murdochs​By 
Erik Larson
 +Follow
November 10, 2021, 2:08 PM EST Updated on November 10, 2021, 8:53 PM EST

Voting company says Fox News won’t produce Murdoch documents
Fox News has said its reports on voter fraud claims were legal
Dominion Voting Systems Inc., the company falsely accused of rigging the 2020 presidential election, sued Fox Corp. in an effort to gain access to Chairman Rupert Murdoch’s documents about its coverage of the contest.

Dominion is trying to find out how much Murdoch and his eldest son, Fox Corp. Chief Executive Officer Lachlan Murdoch, were involved in Fox News’s broadcasting of bogus claims that Dominion conspired with foreign hackers to flip millions of votes away from then-President Donald Trump.

Dominion sued Fox News in March, but the network has balked at searching the Murdochs’ documents, Dominion said in a suit filed in Delaware state court.

“Indeed, Fox News has disclaimed any responsibility for searching or producing the Murdochs’ documents, or working to facilitate any discovery from Fox Corporation at all -- despite Fox Corporation’s clear involvement (through Rupert and Lachlan Murdoch, and others) in managing Fox News, including through editorial input and control,” Dominion said.
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






rightnow909 said:


> I don't trust anyone who doesnt like Trump



you mean donald trump -  who was sued & had to shut down his sham 'university'  for defrauding his 'students'?

you mean donald trump -  who had to shut down his sham 'charity' because he stole from it, using it as his own personal piggy bank?

you mean donald trump -  who attempted to use eminent domain to  try & steal an old woman's home & property; so he can bulldoze & pave it over to make a limo parking lot for his (now bankrupted) casino patrons?

*THAT donald trump?*




rightnow909 said:


> or anyone who thinks that there aren't MANY irregularities in what h appened in 2020



60+ lawsuits ...  ZERO evidence presented.


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 16, 2021)

playtime said:


> ooooOOOOooooo   now that stung.
> 
> no, really....  hurt me to the core.
> 
> ...


no, I mean Bill Clinton credibly accused of rape and sexual assault

 I mean Clinton who lied when he said he wanted abortion to be rare.. 

clinton who had illicit sex in the People's House.. 

get outa here with your obviously fake moral outrage.. we're onto y'all


----------



## playtime (Nov 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> no, I mean Bill Clinton credibly accused of rape and sexual assault
> 
> I mean Clinton who lied when he said he wanted abortion to be rare..
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

i didn't  vote for bill clinton.  so my conscience is clear. 

 whether it's b4 he took office .... from his association with jeffery epstein, to a BJ in the WH ... & anything in between.

_guess i hit a nerve, 'eh.?_

can YOU say the same thing about ' STDs were my vietnam' ... to raw dogging a porn star  mere 4 months after his 3rd baby mama dropped his 5th spawn; putting both her & his kid at risk from some nasty diseases?


anyhoo ... 



*try harder next time.*


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i didn't  vote for bill clinton.  so my conscience is clear.
> 
> ...


story not validated by realiable sources.. 

so no comment

I don't get my news from strangers on the internet... certainly not from those who support election stealers and baby killers


----------



## playtime (Nov 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> story not validated by realiable sources..



what story? that STDs being the manwhore of NYC's vietnam or him  boinking stormy daniels? both are from reliable sources



rightnow909 said:


> so no comment



translation:  cop out




rightnow909 said:


> I don't get my news from strangers on the internet...



uh-huh ... google is yer friend. 




rightnow909 said:


> certainly not from those who support election stealers



LOL!  all the reliable sources  -  which were the COURTS ... some trump appointees on the bench ... including the supreeeeemes said uh.... ne'eh.  so.............................

*fake news.*





rightnow909 said:


> and baby killers



but you don't wanna do what it takes to feed clothe educare house or feed them once the cord is cut so stfu.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes I will.  Can you understand this?
> You're a dickhead and piss off.
> 
> Let me know if that's incomprehensible.



You're just another internet punk.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Care4all said:


> So Trump will be cast in to the Lake of fire with ALL liars???



About the same time you are.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


Go To True the Vote and look around.  Google same in Georgia   With the battle there with FAIR FIGHT and how her sister ruled the case. 

Enjoy


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


There was no election fraud just the usual GOP garbage propaganda from Rupert Murdock and internet crazies. Every GOP attorney general and 62 out of 62 judges said the whole thing was total bologna. Change the damn channel super duper.


----------



## badbob85037 (Nov 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


To get the scoop grab a couple democRats off the street and start quoting them morals and facts They will tell you everything you want to know, then start Rating out all there fellow democRats.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...



So, the fact that the whole election process is corrupt is fine by you.

But that the corrupt system has some people fiddling with it is bad?

Makes no sense at all.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 18, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> There was no election fraud just the usual GOP garbage propaganda from Rupert Murdock and internet crazies. Every GOP attorney general and 62 out of 62 judges said the whole thing was total bologna. Change the damn channel super duper.


----------



## Colin norris (Nov 18, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You're just another internet punk.


I might be but my original description of you is still applicable.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I might be but my original description of you is still applicable.



Of course it is little man, just ask you.


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Go To True the Vote and look around.  Google same in Georgia   With the battle there with FAIR FIGHT and how her sister ruled the case.
> 
> Enjoy


i will do that.. (True the Vote)


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 19, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> There was no election fraud just the usual GOP garbage propaganda from Rupert Murdock and internet crazies. Every GOP attorney general and 62 out of 62 judges said the whole thing was total bologna. Change the damn channel super duper.


NO election fraud?

geez... People who say that are totally delusional... self-deluded..


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 19, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> NO election fraud?
> 
> geez... People who say that are totally delusional... self-deluded..


,, Let's see any evidence of any fraud and I promise you it is crap propaganda from Rupert Murdock and your internet nutjobs. End of story was thrown out of every court room it ever made, 62 in all, and no one in the real world believes it. Including the smart Republicans for crying out loud. Only the brain washed believe it.


----------



## justoffal (Nov 20, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> When 6 states shut down at the same time and had votes counted a week later, it stunk like shit that night


It's was rigged and even lefty knows it


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> There was no election fraud just the usual GOP garbage propaganda from Rupert Murdock and internet crazies. Every GOP attorney general and 62 out of 62 judges said the whole thing was total bologna. Change the damn channel super duper.


The judges never heard evidence. If they did Trump would still be president.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> *THE FAT LADY HASN'T SUNG YET!*


You said trump was going to be reinstated back in August...what happened?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Any arrests yet?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You said trump was going to be reinstated back in August...what happened?


Where does it say I said that? My siggy was there before August.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Where does it say I said that? My siggy was there before August.







__





						Liberals: Be thankful for Joe's good start.
					

Liberals - Your party is in power now (at least on the Federal level) so be prepared for Joe Biden and his administration to be blamed for everything from financial market hiccups, to someone's case of erectile dysfunction - it goes with the territory; also - be thankful though for Joe's good...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




And...





__





						Liberals: Be thankful for Joe's good start.
					

Liberals - Your party is in power now (at least on the Federal level) so be prepared for Joe Biden and his administration to be blamed for everything from financial market hiccups, to someone's case of erectile dysfunction - it goes with the territory; also - be thankful though for Joe's good...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




What happened?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delay of game due to Covid. 15 yard penalty.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Delay of game due to Covid. 15 yard penalty.



That was about as intelligent a response as your prediction that your blob would be back in office 3 months ago.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> That was about as intelligent a response as your prediction that your blob would be back in office 3 months ago.


It was delayed because of the Arizona recount delay. Don't get excited, sugarbeet.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> It was delayed because of the Arizona recount delay. Don't get excited, sugarbeet.


So when do you forsee your blob getting back into the White House now shit brains?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> So when do you forsee your blob getting back into the White House now shit brains?


That's classified information. I'll let you know.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 21, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...



Republicans need to start voting on behalf of inactive registered voters.

(I know this will work in North Carolina. Laws may be different in other states.) 

All you have to do is get a voter list from the board of elections of voters who haven’t voted in the last 8 years. In my county I can go to 24 precincts on Election Day.

Once Republicans start exploiting this weakness in the system then Republicans can win more elections.


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 22, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Go To True the Vote and look around.  Google same in Georgia   With the battle there with FAIR FIGHT and how her sister ruled the case.
> 
> Enjoy


thanks... hope 2 find time to do  that...


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You said trump was going to be reinstated back in August...what happened?


corruption happened. The clintons and co. (biDim) have been corrupt for decades... but dims don't care if dims are corrupt... only if non-dims are... Then it's

_THE SKY IS FALLING

THE SKY IS FALLING

THE SKY IS FALLING

OMG... Trump committed adultery a decade ago... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  That's way worse than being credibily accused of rape (bill)!_


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 23, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> corruption happened. The clintons and co. (biDim) have been corrupt for decades... but dims don't care if dims are corrupt... only if non-dims are... Then it's
> 
> _THE SKY IS FALLING
> 
> ...



Here's the latest on fraud in PA. Remember the driver from NY hauling ballots to PA?










						Breaking: Dems In Panic Mode As PA Audit Bombshell Is Exposed - The Beltway Report
					

Have you ever seen Democrats sweating bullets? Look no further than Pennsylvania. They are on the cusp of beginning a forensic audit that could go a long ways to proving what really happened in the 2020 election. The Pennsylvania Senate has selected a company to do a forensic audit of the 2020...




					thebeltwayreport.com


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 24, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Republicans need to start voting on behalf of inactive registered voters.
> 
> (I know this will work in North Carolina. Laws may be different in other states.)
> 
> ...


Rs generally are honest and law abiding

that's one reason many of are R... 

so.. yeh, are u trying to get people to break thelaw like the dimcraps?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 24, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> Rs generally are honest and law abiding
> 
> that's one reason many of are R...
> 
> so.. yeh, are u trying to get people to break thelaw like the dimcraps?



Yes. All is fair in love and war.  Republicans don’t necessarily have to cheat but we do need to convince the public that Republicans are cheating.


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Here's the latest on fraud in PA. Remember the driver from NY hauling ballots to PA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.. copied to read  later.. (always pressed for time..  )

I'm a sponge for vote integrity stories... 

too bad too many Americans have "moved on"... which is bs because there is no moving on from ttruth and justice..


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 24, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Yes. All is fair in love and war.  Republicans don’t necessarily have to cheat but we do need to convince the public that Republicans are cheating.


don't get it

sounds insane


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 24, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> don't get it
> 
> sounds insane



If the public can be convinced that Republicans are cheating then democrats will advocate for voter ID laws.

If the public can be convinced that Democrats are cheating then Republicans will advocate for voter ID laws.

If you wanted something accomplished would you want do nothing professional pro life speech givers to be responsible for helping you? or would your prefer to have hateful, mean, disgusting, ruthless, amoral, baby killing scum that will stop at nothing to accomplish their goal to help you?

Democrats do horrible things for this country. Republicans give fiery speeches for this country.  We need Democrats to take up the voter ID cause. They will actually change the law at all cost.

Do you know how brutal Democrats are and how pussified Republicans are?


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 27, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> If the public can be convinced that Republicans are cheating then democrats will advocate for voter ID laws.
> 
> If the public can be convinced that Democrats are cheating then Republicans will advocate for voter ID laws.
> 
> ...


if Rs cheated, they would be jailed

Dims rarely are.. they got away w / the Steal, didn't they?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 28, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> if Rs cheated, they would be jailed
> 
> Dims rarely are.. they got away w / the Steal, didn't they?



yep. That’s what I said. Republicans will never hold Democrats accountable. Democrats will demolish and destroy and entirely ruin anybody who double crosses them. Republicans need to start cheating hard core if we want voter ID laws. Democrats would fuck all the cheaters in the ass.  Republicans just cry a lot. They aren’t going to be able to pass voter ID law. Crying doesn’t accomplish anything. Being brutal, disgusting, and pure evil always wins. Republicans are sweet and nice and love Jesus. I’d much rather have a democrat on my side than a Republican. I fully support voter ID with every fiber of my being. Republicans do not have the balls to make fhat happen. Democrats would make it happen in a heart beat if they had an incentive to do so. Democrats benefit from cheating. They have no incentive to fix things. When Republicans start cheating the tables will turn.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

*I want as much information on vote fraud 2020 as I can get...*

Here you go, all 17 cases...










						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> *I want as much information on vote fraud 2020 as I can get...*
> 
> Here you go, all 17 cases...
> 
> ...



17 cases? How many votes did Trump lose by?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Here's the latest on fraud in PA. Remember the driver from NY hauling ballots to PA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, more votes for Biden.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> 17 cases? How many votes did Trump lose by?


More than 17.


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 29, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> yep. That’s what I said. Republicans will never hold Democrats accountable. Democrats will demolish and destroy and entirely ruin anybody who double crosses them. Republicans need to start cheating hard core if we want voter ID laws. Democrats would fuck all the cheaters in the ass.  Republicans just cry a lot. They aren’t going to be able to pass voter ID law. Crying doesn’t accomplish anything. Being brutal, disgusting, and pure evil always wins. Republicans are sweet and nice and love Jesus. I’d much rather have a democrat on my side than a Republican. I fully support voter ID with every fiber of my being. Republicans do not have the balls to make fhat happen. Democrats would make it happen in a heart beat if they had an incentive to do so. Democrats benefit from cheating. They have no incentive to fix things. When Republicans start cheating the tables will turn.


I agree w/ some of this but it's not good to lower yourself to the level of scum

better to fix the corruption. I do agree that that is unlikely to happen any time soon, assuming that is what u are saying


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 30, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> I agree w/ some of this but it's not good to lower yourself to the level of scum
> 
> better to fix the corruption. I do agree that that is unlikely to happen any time soon, assuming that is what u are saying



effectiveness versus virtue. I guess both sides have made their decision.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 1, 2021)

Ask your fellow republicans; they commit most of the fraud.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 1, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> effectiveness versus virtue. I guess both sides have made their decision.


you seem to want Rs to go to jail... 

how kind of u


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 1, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> you seem to want Rs to go to jail...
> 
> how kind of u



Of course not. I’d rather Democrats do the cheating so that Democrats will have no incentive to enact voter ID laws.

Democrats make things happen. Republicans make speeches about the virtues of saving babies from abortion.

Everybody has their strengths. I firmly support voter ID laws. Passionate speeches about the evils of abortion do not help getting voter ID laws passed.

You are just like every other Republican. Your reputation is more valuable than your accomplishments. It sickens me that I am a Republican. I wish there was a party that had Republican values and democrat tactics.


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 2, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


As a practical matter, there are _always_ some cases of voter fraud and erroneous tabulations in every national election.

A Loser alleging voter fraud sufficient to change the results of an election demands recounts, audits, and court challenges. 

When all legal recourses have been exhausted (including threatening a Republican Secretary of State if he insists on upholding the certified vote) and no evidence that satisfies the minimal requirements of judicial review contrived, persisting in whining_ "Fraud!"_ is futile. Provoking goons to attack Congress to thwart the democratic will is not a viable option, either.

There are some folks who can't handle the truth, but the folks that won't tolerate the lie they attempt to substitute prevail.

Audits demanded by the Loser in two contested states, Arizona and Wisconsin, actually added (unofficially) to the_ winner's_ totals.

No rational person actually indulges in a self-serving fantasy about an imaginary vast conspiracy to steal a _"Landslide!",_ a fanciful caper in which not a single suspect can be named a year later. (Oddly reminiscent of 3-5 million alleged bogus balloters in 2016, not one of whom could ever be identified,)

Trump put Christopher Krebs, a lifelong Republican, in charge of his Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency. 

Krebs, on the 2020 election:
*I have confidence in the security of this election because I know the work that we've done for four years in support of our state and local partners. I know the work that the intelligence community has done, the Department of Defense has done, that the FBI has done, that my team has done. I know that these systems are more secure. I know based on what we have seen that any attacks on the election were not successful.*​
Trump's own Attorney General, regarding allegations of voter fraud perverting the election result:







​The Republican Minority Leader:
*McConnell's final remark to Trump was*
* "You lost the election!"*
*

*​If, as a matter of blind faith in the cult of a Cry Baby Loser, someone _still _needs to cling to the fantasy,








​


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 2, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> When 6 states shut down at the same time and had votes counted a week later, it stunk like shit that night


The Loser's butt boys pleasure themselves with sniffing, but after all the whining, the recounts, the audits, the court challenges, how many federal or state Republican legislators and/or prosecutors are contesting the election results?

The Cry Baby Loser's continuing inability to summon the testicular fortitude to acknowledge defeat is embarrassing, an open sore h's inflicting on our democracy, but no substantive issues are being adjudicated by anyone anywhere.

The alleged vast conspiracy to steal a _"Landslide!"_ still can't name a single culprit!

It's now just baseless whinging and pom pom flailing.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 2, 2021)

Here is what you need to know. 

1,000 claims and charges of fraud. 1 actual case. A years worth of investigation. 









						Vigilantes claimed voter fraud. A thousand false leads later, investigators found one case
					

The Riverside County investigation illustrates the challenge authorities face when dealing with allegations of massive voter fraud.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The Loser's butt boys pleasure themselves with sniffing, but after all the whining, the recounts, the audits, the court challenges, how many federal or state Republican legislators and/or prosecutors are contesting the election results?
> 
> The Cry Baby Loser's continuing inability to summon the testicular fortitude to acknowledge defeat is embarrassing, an open sore h's inflicting on our democracy, but no substantive issues are being adjudicated by anyone anywhere.
> 
> ...


You libturds bitch at every election you fucking lose fat ass. Now go suck your big toe

Boy you girlie bitches wet your fucking undies wet when anyone questions that bull shit election


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 2, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Of course not. I’d rather Democrats do the cheating so that Democrats will have no incentive to enact voter ID laws.
> 
> Democrats make things happen. Republicans make speeches about the virtues of saving babies from abortion.
> 
> ...


finally you post something I have no big problem with... except that I like the way a lot of Rs are fighting againsst abortion

the rinos aren't but they're... rinos.. What do we expect?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 2, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> finally you post something I have no big problem with... except that I like the way a lot of Rs are fighting againsst abortion
> 
> the rinos aren't but they're... rinos.. What do we expect?



I guess they are if you call giving mean speeches fighting. In my neck of the woods that was called hot air.


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 3, 2021)

Trump intellectual propounds postulation predicated upon logic, reason, and supportive empirical data :


Hang on sloopy said:


> libturds... bitch...  fucking...  ass... suck...  girlie bitches... wet your fucking undies... wet... bull shit


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> This is about the only news story I am currently interested in.. to me, it trumps all other stories more/less
> 
> If we don't get this thing straightened out, we are no better than Russsia or China... which is probably exactly what Bidum wants..
> 
> ...


Goofball, the elites! Is that like corporate heads Who control your hate party?


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> When 6 states shut down at the same time and had votes counted a week later, it stunk like shit that night


Love it the best he can do is a lie , easily found out. Lies and distortions! You people are a joke, all you Q-anoners


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Here's a good web site to help you search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://home.frankspeech.com/?frank_pass=true


The sites First Story in called "
Mike Lindell's Historic Interview With President Donald J. Trump​If you watched it , you know the mental capacity of this comment. What a hoot. Maybe the stupidest interview ever put out to the public.


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> You know that's a batshit crazy remark, right?


Batshit doesn't come close to describing these mental midgets comment. So far every one is 100% bull shit easily found out.


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> I saw Trump beating that mother fucker badly until 6 states stopped counting. one for a nonexistant water line break.................lololol
> 
> I saw it and knew it was libturd fraud as we knew it was
> 
> You voted to have 13 marines killed. What would you say to their families?  I'd spit all over you


Never happened idiot.


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> As batshit crazy as Obama spying on trump . Right?


Biullshit Gee I wonder why the fbi and the Justice department looked into Trumps bullshit , Lets start with FBI investigation of *George Papadopoulos , He pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI. FBI investigation of Joseph Mifsud , He is a Russian Spy. Carter Page investigation, Page had traveled to Moscow July 7-8 and made a speech criticizing U.S. policy toward Russia that echoed Russian President Vladimir Putin’s views. He emailed the Trump campaign about his insights from the trip and met with Russian officials, including one from the Russian energy company Rosneft. Theinvestigation of Stefan Halper, wako colledge professor seemingly involved with the Russian Investigation. HNJone of this had anything to do with OBAMA. The FBI CIA AND JUSTICE DEPARTMENTS INVESTIGATE WHAT THEY THINK THEY DSHOULD INVESTIGATE < The stupid Idea that this had to come from Obama is idiotic. *


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> i didn't hear about 6 statess being shut down... maybe u could share this story.. I have seen the videos of people stuffing ballots after hours.. I have seen many videos on this topic
> 
> What baffles me is that the scotus does not want to take the cases... or didn't anyhow.. maybe in time...?


Good God You never saw anything that you described . Total bullshit from total bullshit sources . I mean youtube is your source, get a life,


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2021)

Cognitive dissonance in action . . .

_


rightnow909 said:



			sorry, I'm not one of those bumpkins who believes anything seen on the i-net
		
Click to expand...




rightnow909 said:



			but what is that "some evidence" off social media? Is it not evidence just bc that's where it came from? Evidence is evidence
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Go To True the Vote and look around.  Google same in Georgia   With the battle there with FAIR FIGHT and how her sister ruled the case.
> 
> Enjoy


True the Vote is the hack group which claimed 3 million people voted illegally in 2016 -- but then never once offered up an explanation how they determined that... never once offered up any evidence to support that claim... they just said it. Just like many on the right now just say there was massive voter fraud in 2020 despite none of those claims ever being proven.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> i didn't hear about 6 statess being shut down... maybe u could share this story.. I have seen the videos of people stuffing ballots after hours.. I have seen many videos on this topic
> 
> What baffles me is that the scotus does not want to take the cases... or didn't anyhow.. maybe in time...?


^^^ bullshit


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 4, 2021)

jbander said:


> Never happened idiot.


Yeah you are responsible for those 13 dead fuck face

I saw the GD fraud instantly you stupid mother fucking gender confused fruitcakes


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 4, 2021)

jbander said:


> Love it the best he can do is a lie , easily found out. Lies and distortions! You people are a joke, all you Q-anoners


You believed the Russia Hoax you stupid fucking ass hole. I just hope your vote bankrupts you lowly dust breathers


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 4, 2021)

Faun said:


> ^^^ bullshit


Hey pussy hole. Are your avatars here to scare us??.....BAWWWHAHAHA

What a lying piece of defecation you are


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 4, 2021)

jbander said:


> Biullshit Gee I wonder why the fbi and the Justice department looked into Trumps bullshit , Lets start with FBI investigation of *George Papadopoulos , He pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI. FBI investigation of Joseph Mifsud , He is a Russian Spy. Carter Page investigation, Page had traveled to Moscow July 7-8 and made a speech criticizing U.S. policy toward Russia that echoed Russian President Vladimir Putin’s views. He emailed the Trump campaign about his insights from the trip and met with Russian officials, including one from the Russian energy company Rosneft. Theinvestigation of Stefan Halper, wako colledge professor seemingly involved with the Russian Investigation. HNJone of this had anything to do with OBAMA. The FBI CIA AND JUSTICE DEPARTMENTS INVESTIGATE WHAT THEY THINK THEY DSHOULD INVESTIGATE < The stupid Idea that this had to come from Obama is idiotic. *


Pull your head out of your biased ass. The FBI  and CIA are as much a problem as any in this country . They are a rogue criminals , that have been politicized years ago.  I would love to have heard your reaction had anyone spied on the entire Obama administration.   Because none of that criminal organization would ever lie to the fbi .  The spies of Obama were worse then any Watergate scandal . You know it but would never go against your fellow liars.


----------



## DELETED ACCOUNT (Dec 4, 2021)

You have an IQ of a piece of cabbage! There is NO proof of voters fraud Karen! you're a loser!


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 4, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> You believed the Russia Hoax you stupid fucking ass hole. I just hope your vote bankrupts you lowly dust breathers



Well I voted for Trump in 2016, and didn’t vote at all in 2020. But want to know when I believed, not knew, the Steele Dossier was fake? When it claimed that Trump urinated on a couple hookers in a hotel in Moscow. First, if Trump was turned on by that particular kink, he would be smart enough to do it in his own hotel, or somewhere else private. Second, when he supposedly did it, he was a business guy and not someone the FSB would waste the time and effort recording. Trump had nothing that they wanted, or needed. So it wasn’t logical, or even believable. But that is the thing about a liar, they always want to up the story until it is shocking, and they always go too far.

Like Tommy P. Flanagan. 


It is why I knew the Stolen Election lie was so blatant. You see, it just didn’t happen. 

If I had any doubts, then it is what people like yourself, the firm believers, kept saying. Every time one was disproven, they would move the goal posts. Right now, the goal posts of that particular field are fifty miles apart. 

But if you want to know how I knew it was a lie? That was easy. How big was this conspiracy? Tens of thousands wouldn’t do it. It would take a conspiracy of millions. And in modern society, if fifteen people are involved, one of them is recording or broadcasting live from their phones. 

It just doesn’t make sense, and like the Steel Dossier, the true believers, even when shown it was false, want to believe. You want to believe, you don’t have proof, all you have is a few asinine theories that don’t begin to explain the evidence. If you were rational, or at least a little less hysterical, that would tell you that you’re on the wrong path. But it doesn’t.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 4, 2021)

Care4all said:


> You didn't see it.  You were told you saw it.  You're under a delusion....  Or you simply don't understand how elections are run, so your handlers used your ignorance to propagate a lie, the Big Lie....  And you bought in to it, hook, line, and sinker....


Hahahaha. Over 30% of democrats think it was stolen.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> View attachment 553391


Post the person who has 3 covid shots and is hoping told he needs a fourth before Christmas.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Yeah you are responsible for those 13 dead fuck face
> 
> I saw the GD fraud instantly you stupid mother fucking gender confused fruitcakes


Nah, you're just demented...

STATES STOPPED COUNTING

_The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes.

Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”

Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )

Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) .

North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )

The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Hey pussy hole. Are your avatars here to scare us??.....BAWWWHAHAHA
> 
> What a lying piece of defecation you are


No, fuckbubble, it's just a character from a movie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Hahahaha. Over 30% of democrats think it was stolen.


^^^ bullshit

96% of Democrats don't think the election was stolen...


----------



## Care4all (Dec 4, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Hahahaha. Over 30% of democrats think it was stolen.


Nahhh!  Not stolen by biden...


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Pull your head out of your biased ass. The FBI  and CIA are as much a problem as any in this country . They are a rogue criminals , that have been politicized years ago.  I would love to have heard your reaction had anyone spied on the entire Obama administration.   Because none of that criminal organization would ever lie to the fbi .  The spies of Obama were worse then any Watergate scandal . You know it but would never go against your fellow liars.


Ok Q-anon if you say so , what comes out of you Q-anoners is always so sensible and fact based.  You are nothing but a cartoon character to me and the rest of the world , with your support of the most hated man in American and the most hated man in the world . He is literally  always on everyone's top threats to the world.  They laugh at this pile of shit and laugh at anyone stupid and cruel enough to support this criminal. 
      This is what I know ,our intelligent agency are the best in the world and like every organization that ever existed has made mistakes , very few but some. Nothing to worry about though. Why would anyone worry about that when a group of puss bags tried to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator. That is something to shoot at. Death sentence to all traitors and all the people who support them. Kill them, all.


----------



## jbander (Dec 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Well I voted for Trump in 2016, and didn’t vote at all in 2020. But want to know when I believed, not knew, the Steele Dossier was fake? When it claimed that Trump urinated on a couple hookers in a hotel in Moscow. First, if Trump was turned on by that particular kink, he would be smart enough to do it in his own hotel, or somewhere else private. Second, when he supposedly did it, he was a business guy and not someone the FSB would waste the time and effort recording. Trump had nothing that they wanted, or needed. So it wasn’t logical, or even believable. But that is the thing about a liar, they always want to up the story until it is shocking, and they always go too far.
> 
> Like Tommy P. Flanagan.
> 
> ...


Lets add in the 13 year old that he raped and then told her he would kill her if she said anything.  That's who you voted for , you must like that shit.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 5, 2021)

jbander said:


> Lets add in the 13 year old that he raped and then told her he would kill her if she said anything.  That's who you voted for , you must like that shit.


Your a moron. Go away....


----------



## playtime (Dec 5, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Post the person who has 3 covid shots and is hoping told he needs a fourth before Christmas.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Your a moron.


----------



## jbander (Dec 5, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Your a moron. Go away....


A full 26 incidents of “unwanted sexual contact” and 43 instances of inappropriate behavior. He3 is a piece of shit. The world sees him for exactly what he is , he is the most hated man in the world and picked as one of the top threrats in the world. HE scum, the lowest level of humanity, Rapes 13 year olds and likes women to piss on him,


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 5, 2021)

jbander said:


> A full 26 incidents of “unwanted sexual contact” and 43 instances of inappropriate behavior. He3 is a piece of shit. The world sees him for exactly what he is , he is the most hated man in the world and picked as one of the top threrats in the world. HE scum, the lowest level of humanity, Rapes 13 year olds and likes women to piss on him,


Slandering piece of shit .


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 5, 2021)

jbander said:


> Lets add in the 13 year old that he raped and then told her he would kill her if she said anything.  That's who you voted for , you must like that shit.



What is this? Did you contact the police? If not, that makes you an accomplice.

You are the real scum for withholding information like that from the local law enforcement. When you witness a crime of a sexual nature than you report it immediately. Otherwise the perp will keep doing it. You are the scum. You should have reported this you piece of shit.

If you just heard this information second then disregard this message. In that case you are not a piece of shit just another boring politically motivated liar.


----------



## jbander (Dec 5, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slandering piece of shit .


*E. Jean Carroll*, a journalist, has alleged that Mr Trump sexually assaulted her in a dressing room at a Bergdorf Goodman store in New York in the 1990s. She has sued him for defamation over his responses to her claims; the president and the Department of Justice have tried to have the case thrown out, but a court recently rejected their argument that the president is immune from private lawsuits.

*Alva Johnson*, a former Trump campaign staffer, said she had to avoid a kiss from Mr Trump while on a trip to Florida in August of 2016. The White House has denied this most recent accusation, as have some members of the Trump team who say they were present

*Jessica Leeds*, a former traveling salesperson, alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her breasts and tried to put his hand up her skirt while on a first-class flight in the 1980s. Ms Leeds was in her late 30s at the time.


----------



## jbander (Dec 5, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slandering piece of shit .


*Ivana Trump*, Mr Trump’s first wife, once used the word “rape” to describe an encounter with him. The accusation was made in a 1993 book following a divorce settlement between the two. She has since softened her language, saying that she didn’t mean the word in a “literal or criminal sense”.


*Jill Harth*, a former business partner of Mr Trump’s, said that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her on the lips, groped her breasts, and grabbed her genitals in what she described in a 1997 as an “attempted rape”. The encounter allegedly occurred at Mr Trump’s Mar-a-Lago estate, in one of his children’s bedroom. She also says that Mr Trump groped her under the table at a dinner with colleagues at the Plaza Hotel.

*Kristen Anderson* alleged that Mr Trump put his hand up her skirt and touched her genitals over her underwear at the China Club in Manhattan at some point in the early 1990s when she was in her early 20s. Ms Anderson was an aspiring model at the time.


----------



## jbander (Dec 5, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slandering piece of shit .https://www.upi.com/News_Photos/view/upi/62d52fffd85030fffe9286833060add3/Woman-alleging-rape-by-Donald-Trump-when-she-was-13-abruptly-cancels-news-conference-due-to-threats/


*Temple Taggart*, a former Miss Utah, alleged that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her on the mouth on two different occasions. The first incident was the first time that they met. The incidents occurred at the 1997 Miss USA pageant event, and in Trump Tower.

*Mariah Billado*, a former Miss Vermont Teen USA, has alleged that says that Mr Trump walked into a dressing room unannounced in 1997. She said that there were several teen beauty queens aged between 15 and 19 in the room naked at the time.
*Karena Virginia* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her arm and touched her breast while she was waiting for a car after the US Open.
*Bridget Sullivan*, a former Miss New Hampshire, alleged that Mr Trump walked into the Miss USA pageant dressing room in 2000 while contestants were naked. She was 19 at the time.
*Tasha Dixon*, a former Miss Arizona, alleged that Mr Trump entered dressing rooms at the Miss USA pageant in 2001 while contestants were “half-naked”.
*Melinda Macgillivray* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her buttock in a pavilion behind the main house of his Mar-a-Lago estate in 2003. They were in the middle of a group of people, she said, and it was during a concert performed by Ray Charles.
*Jennifer Murphy* said that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her after a job interview in 2005. She was 26 at the time.
*Rachel Cooks* alleged that Mr Trump kissed her forcibly on the lips outside the elevator in Trump Tower in 2005. She was 22 at the time.
*Natasha Stoynoff* alleged that Mr Trump pushed her against a wall and forcibly kissed her in a closed-door room in his Mar-a-Lago estate in 2005. Ms Stoynoff, a writer for PEOPLE magazine, was there to interview Mr Trump.
*Ninni Laaksonen* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her buttocks while taking photos outside the Ed Sullivan Theater, and before Mr Trump appeared on the Late Show with David Letterman. Ms Laaksonen was 20 at the time, in 2006.
*Jessica Drake* alleged that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her and two female friends in 2006, when she was 32. When she pushed him away, she said that he asked her: “How much?”
*Samantha Holvey*, a former Miss North Carolina, alleged that Mr Trump treated women like “meat” and would barge into dressing rooms to inspect women. She said the incidents occurred in 2006, when she was 20.
*Summer Zervos* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her by her shoulders and forcibly kissed her, and groped her breasts, while she was a contestant on The Apprentice in 2007. She said the incidents took place at Trump Tower in New York, and at a hotel in Los Angeles.
*Cassandra Searles*, a former Miss Washington, said that Mr Trump grabbed her buttocks repeatedly in 2013 during the Miss USA pageant in 2013. She said that he also invited her to his hotel room.
*Karen Johnson*, who said Mr Trump pulled her into a tapestry by her crotch at a New Year's Eve party in the early 2000s.
*Amy Dorris*, a former model who claims Mr Trump assaulted her at the 1997 US Open tennis tournament. She alleges that he forcibly kissed her and groped her in the bathroom in his VIP box. Her account has been corroborated by several people she told about the incident at the time.
The White House and Mr Trump have denied the allegations. Mr Trump has also suggested that the women who have come forward accusing him were not attractive enough for him to sexually assault them.
Several allegations have been made in _All the President's Women_, and are not immediately available to be listed here.

​


Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slandering piece of shit .


A woman who says Donald Trump raped her at a private sex party when she was 13 years old refiled a lawsuit against him Friday, two weeks after voluntarily dismissing a suit based on the same claims.


The new complaint, filed in the federal court in Manhattan, restates plaintiff Jane Doe's claims of the earlier lawsuit. Namely, that she was lured by a recruiter to summer parties hosted by co-defendant Jeffrey Epstein at an Upper East Side mansion on East 71st St., tied to a bed and forcibly raped by Trump, who slapped her with an open hand and told her he would do whatever he pleased with her.


Jane Does goes on to claim that after Epstein also forcibly raped her, he and Trump bickered over who should have taken the minor plaintiff's virginity.


The original complaint was accompanied by two declarations.


The first declaration, signed by Jane Doe herself, detailed Trump's alleged "savage sexual attack" on the then-13-year-old plaintiff.


The second declaration was signed by pseudonymous Tiffany Doe, who said she was hired by Jeffrey Epstein throughout the 1990s to recruit adolescent women to attend the billionaire's parties.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 5, 2021)

jbander said:


> *Temple Taggart*, a former Miss Utah, alleged that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her on the mouth on two different occasions. The first incident was the first time that they met. The incidents occurred at the 1997 Miss USA pageant event, and in Trump Tower.
> 
> *Mariah Billado*, a former Miss Vermont Teen USA, has alleged that says that Mr Trump walked into a dressing room unannounced in 1997. She said that there were several teen beauty queens aged between 15 and 19 in the room naked at the time.
> *Karena Virginia* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her arm and touched her breast while she was waiting for a car after the US Open.
> ...


How many more lies can you come up with?  Who was arrested?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 5, 2021)

jbander said:


> *Temple Taggart*, a former Miss Utah, alleged that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her on the mouth on two different occasions. The first incident was the first time that they met. The incidents occurred at the 1997 Miss USA pageant event, and in Trump Tower.
> 
> *Mariah Billado*, a former Miss Vermont Teen USA, has alleged that says that Mr Trump walked into a dressing room unannounced in 1997. She said that there were several teen beauty queens aged between 15 and 19 in the room naked at the time.
> *Karena Virginia* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her arm and touched her breast while she was waiting for a car after the US Open.
> ...


Did he rape blasey Ford  also?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 6, 2021)

jbander said:


> *Temple Taggart*, a former Miss Utah, alleged that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her on the mouth on two different occasions. The first incident was the first time that they met. The incidents occurred at the 1997 Miss USA pageant event, and in Trump Tower.
> 
> *Mariah Billado*, a former Miss Vermont Teen USA, has alleged that says that Mr Trump walked into a dressing room unannounced in 1997. She said that there were several teen beauty queens aged between 15 and 19 in the room naked at the time.
> *Karena Virginia* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her arm and touched her breast while she was waiting for a car after the US Open.
> ...



So you witnessed all these crimes and never reported it? You disgust me.


----------



## playtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> How many more lies can you come up with?  Who was arrested?



Judge denies Trump's request to stop E. Jean Carroll's defamation lawsuit​BY MYCHAEL SCHNELL - 09/15/21 04:30 PM EDT
A federal judge has denied a request from former President Trump to stop a defamation case brought against him by columnist E. Jean Carroll from moving forward.

Judge Lewis Kaplan of the Southern District of New York issued a motion to stay without prejudice on Wednesday, which effectively rejected Trump’s request to make the Department of Justice the defendant in the case instead of him.

That substitution, according to CNN, would have essentially ended the legal action because a department cannot be sued for defamation.
[...]
The Justice Department, under both the Trump and Biden administrations, has argued that the former president’s actions were within the scope of his employment when he answered questions about Carroll’s accusations.

The decision by Kaplan puts the lawsuit back on track after it was on hold for almost a year while Trump and the Justice Department worked through an appeal, CNN noted.

The ruling could open the door to Carroll’s attorneys issuing subpoenas for documents, records and *a DNA sample from Trump* to bolster her claims that the former president sexually assaulted her, according to the network.
Judge denies Trump's request to stop E. Jean Carroll's defamation lawsuit


----------



## playtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Did he rape blasey Ford  also?



& yet ...


...  ^^^ THAT ^^^ never happened. 

_wonder why?_


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> Judge denies Trump's request to stop E. Jean Carroll's defamation lawsuit​BY MYCHAEL SCHNELL - 09/15/21 04:30 PM EDT
> A federal judge has denied a request from former President Trump to stop a defamation case brought against him by columnist E. Jean Carroll from moving forward.
> 
> Judge Lewis Kaplan of the Southern District of New York issued a motion to stay without prejudice on Wednesday, which effectively rejected Trump’s request to make the Department of Justice the defendant in the case instead of him.
> ...


Ooh, does that mean he is guilty ?  Or quite possibly one of you TDS ers at it again?  Collusion ?


----------



## playtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Ooh, does that mean he is guilty ?



why did he say he'd sue - - - then let it quietly die down?  & why has he been fighting to give up a little DNA if he wasn't guilty?

you know if he wasn't guilty, he's have a red carpet televised event, complete with them thar hollywood search lights just so he could prove it was false.




Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Or quite possibly one of you TDS ers at it again?  Collusion ?


----------



## jbander (Dec 6, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> How many more lies can you come up with?  Who was arrested?


This is ten times more True then  your Q anoners bullshit.


----------



## jbander (Dec 6, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> So you witnessed all these crimes and never reported it? You disgust me.


If all you got is this stupid you won't get a response.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 6, 2021)

jbander said:


> A full 26 incidents of “unwanted sexual contact” and 43 instances of inappropriate behavior. He3 is a piece of shit. The world sees him for exactly what he is , he is the most hated man in the world and picked as one of the top threrats in the world. HE scum, the lowest level of humanity, Rapes 13 year olds and likes women to piss on him,


who are u referring to?

bill clinton?


----------



## jbander (Dec 6, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> who are u referring to?
> 
> bill clinton?


Your a idiot , so if Clinton is guilty of twice that number , that makes scum bag, your God and leader, innocent then? How does that get decided in q-anon world, You people are cartoon characters.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 7, 2021)

jbander said:


> *Temple Taggart*, a former Miss Utah, alleged that Mr Trump forcibly kissed her on the mouth on two different occasions. The first incident was the first time that they met. The incidents occurred at the 1997 Miss USA pageant event, and in Trump Tower.
> 
> *Mariah Billado*, a former Miss Vermont Teen USA, has alleged that says that Mr Trump walked into a dressing room unannounced in 1997. She said that there were several teen beauty queens aged between 15 and 19 in the room naked at the time.
> *Karena Virginia* alleged that Mr Trump grabbed her arm and touched her breast while she was waiting for a car after the US Open.
> ...


lots of allegationss

what has been proven?

and besides, why is this just now coming out?

then there is this: What about all the good things Trump did as president? No, those things don't make what he did in the past OK, anymore than anything Bill did as pres makes what Bill did b4 press OK

But i notice the left don't give Trump credit for anything good he does, only allegations of BAD... so why should we listen to such stupid, mindless, double-standard-no-standard hackss?


----------



## jbander (Dec 7, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> lots of allegationss
> 
> what has been proven?
> 
> ...


He has done nothing for the country. He is a parasite. He tried to bring down our Democracy so the pile of shit could be installed as a dictator. He is The most hated man in this country and the most hated man in the world  and he never ever tells the truth even when He can. He so mentally ill that he lies when he doesn't need to. The man is scum , a bottom feeding scum. Heis considered around the world as  a top threat to mankind. His supporters are idiot.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 8, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Did he rape blasey Ford  also?


he has more classs than that


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 8, 2021)

jbander said:


> He has done nothing for the country. He is a parasite. He tried


since I found bs in the first sentences.... I will move on


----------



## jbander (Dec 8, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> he has more classs than that


Scum bag has no class , he is a bottom feeder, Dumb, brain dead, mentally ill, Criminal.


----------



## jbander (Dec 8, 2021)

He is the most hated man in this country and the most hated man in the world. Why because they aren't stupid like his followers. By the way, point of interest, he is considered by the free world to be one of the worlds biggest threats. He is scum.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 8, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> ....... we are no better than Russsia or China...


And? Did you just wake up to post WW II?


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 8, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Holy shit thiers mountains of it


Whose?


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 8, 2021)

Circe said:


> ....... If that election was stolen .....


*Kennedy* won by popular vote because he was young and handsome, *Obama* won by popular vote because he is black (well, half anyway), and *Trump* won by popular vote because he's smart. Most of the other elections were all "stolen".


----------



## jbander (Dec 8, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> *Kennedy* won by popular vote because he was young and handsome, *Obama* won by popular vote because he is black (well, half anyway), and *Trump* won by popular vote because he's smart. Most of the other elections were all "stolen".


He didn't even come close on popular vote, Literally millions less then Clinton and Biden, You people have no clue do you?


----------



## jbander (Dec 8, 2021)

These people are idiots. Not one truth from any right winger ever, all lies distortions and stupidity.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 8, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> *Kennedy* won by popular vote because he was young and handsome, *Obama* won by popular vote because he is black (well, half anyway), and *Trump* won by popular vote because he's smart. Most of the other elections were all "stolen".





jbander said:


> He didn't even come close on popular vote, Literally millions less then Clinton and Biden


Who are you talking about? All of them? You poor idiot.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 8, 2021)

jbander said:


> .....Not one truth from any right winger ever....


*"You're a right winger!"* The true sign of a know-nothing.


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> *Kennedy* won by popular vote because he was young and handsome, *Obama* won by popular vote because he is black (well, half anyway), and *Trump* won by popular vote because he's smart. Most of the other elections were all "stolen".


Plainly you have not heard about Kennedy and Illinois.

As for Obama, don't forget the rule: if you can tell they're black, they're black. We don't do mulatto-ism in the USA.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 9, 2021)

Biden whooped Trumps ass in 2020.  That’s all that matters


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Biden whooped Trumps ass in 2020.  That’s all that matters


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 9, 2021)

Circe said:


> Plainly you have not heard about Kennedy and Illinois.


Plainly? I don't know. What about Kennedy and Illinois? Tell me.


Circe said:


> As for Obama, don't forget the rule: if you can tell they're black, they're black. We don't do mulatto-ism in the USA.


The "(well, half anyway)" is mine. We don't do _"one drop of blood"_ outside of the US. Even South Africa's Apartheid didn't do that (still doesn't) where *"coloureds"* were rated above *"bantu".*


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> Plainly? I don't know. What about Kennedy and Illinois? Tell me.
> 
> The "(well, half anyway)" is mine. We don't do _"one drop of blood"_ outside of the US. Even South Africa's Apartheid didn't do that (still doesn't) where *"coloureds"* were rated above *"bantu".*


Hmmmmmmmm. Not American. Presumably Russkie. I'm in the wrong thread. If you don't know about Kennedy and Illinois, don't worry about it.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 9, 2021)

Care4all said:


> NOPE!!!  That's simply not true!  Part of the fake news propaganda from the right wing to convince you of a "steal" that never took place.
> 
> Pretty please, read this....if you are at all interested in truth and facts....
> 
> ...


You are actually making sense, and that's way over their heads.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 9, 2021)

Circe said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. Not American. Presumably Russkie.


Neither.


Circe said:


> If you don't know about Kennedy and Illinois, don't worry about it.


It sounds interesting. Tell me.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 10, 2021)

not sure if true or not - but:

From Bob Dole's farewell letter: "I'm a bit curious to learn if I am correct in thinking that Heaven will look a lot like Kansas.

...And to see, like others who have gone before me, if I will still be able to vote in Chicago."


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 10, 2021)

iceberg said:


> not sure if true or not - but:
> 
> From Bob Dole's farewell letter: "I'm a bit curious to learn if I am correct in thinking that Heaven will look a lot like Kansas.
> 
> ...And to see, like others who have gone before me, if I will still be able to vote in Chicago."


Very nice but I don't think he is clear enough whether he is talking about Kansas, MO or Kansas IL. Illinois residents might be eligible for voting in Chicago. I'll ask Dorothy.


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> *Kennedy* won by popular vote because he was young and handsome, *Obama* won by popular vote because he is black (well, half anyway), and *Trump* won by popular vote because he's smart. Most of the other elections were all "stolen".


Trump lost two elections if counted by the popular vote. If we are talking about American presidential elections as a whole, in the vast majority of cases the candidate who won the popular vote became the president. One of few exceptions,  that happened recently, was Bush Jr. in 2000.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> Trump lost two elections if counted by the popular vote. If we are talking about American presidential elections as a whole, in the vast majority of cases the candidate who won the popular vote became the president. One of few exceptions,  that happened recently, was Bush Jr. in 2000.


I don't completely agree with you. The theme here is "stolen elections" so there can be no denying that such things exist, right? I mean, we know that elections can and are "stolen" by corrupt powers. The only question is which ones are stolen and which ones are won "fair and square". The fact that Trump won, at all, amidst so much against him has to be proof that he won the election by "popular vote". Don't you agree? But then we have the case of Bush Baby Junior. That man was a dupe. He never knew what he was doing from one minute to the next. He sent NATO to war on a lie of WMD's. He (his government) made false accusations, made up fake incidents, and sent CIA agents (in THE FIRST inspection team) to plant false evidence of WMD's in Irak. The man was a dunce. A puppet. So how could a man like that have been democratically elected by popular vote to be the leader of such a nation? One word: STOLEN.


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> I don't completely agree with you. The theme here is "stolen elections" so there can be no denying that such things exist, right? I mean, we know that elections can and are "stolen" by corrupt powers. The only question is which ones are stolen and which ones are won "fair and square". The fact that Trump won, at all, amidst so much against him has to be proof that he won the election by "popular vote". Don't you agree? But then we have the case of Bush Baby Junior. That man was a dupe. He never knew what he was doing from one minute to the next. He sent NATO to war on a lie of WMD's. He (his government) made false accusations, made up fake incidents, and sent CIA agents (in THE FIRST inspection team) to plant false evidence of WMD's in Irak. The man was a dunce. A puppet. So how could a man like that have been democratically elected by popular vote to be the leader of such a nation? One word: STOLEN.


Well, maybe I don't quite understand your logic. If a person makes some promises in the course of a campaign, promotes their agenda, and then gets elected on the basis of this agenda and after that 'betrays' the people who voted for them, then such elections are stolen.

If in the time of campaign some mass media and 'political experts' create some image of the candidate that is far from reality, and that candidate wins, then such elections are stolen.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, maybe I don't quite understand your logic. If a person makes some promises in the course of a campaign, promotes their agenda, and then gets elected on the basis of this agenda and after that 'betrays' the people who voted for them, then such elections are stolen.


You're right. Our logic differs. I think of a "stolen election" as being won by cheating. Post-election "betrayal" of promises I think of as something else, ie. just a bad president either by his own rotten deeds or by allowing himself to be manipulated by big business and/or the so-called illuminati.  This is the Bush Baby category who I don't believe made a single decision of his own and I think that was the plan from the beginning. *"We'll see to it you get into the White House but only if you do exactly what we tell you to do."* Had Hillary Clinton managed to wedge her fat ass into the White House it would have been an identical situation. She's just as dumb as Bush. 


ESay said:


> If in the time of campaign some mass media and 'political experts' create some image of the candidate that is far from reality, and that candidate wins, then such elections are stolen.


This I agree with and it is the Joe Biden category by "creating some" false "image" (as you say) of either Biden's capabilities or false image of Trump's lack of abilities. 

So, with all of that in mind, I see Trump as having won by popular vote but Biden winning (presumably) by cheating/stolen election.


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> You're right. Our logic differs. I think of a "stolen election" as being won by cheating. Post-election "betrayal" of promises I think of as something else, ie. just a bad president either by his own rotten deeds or by allowing himself to be manipulated by big business and/or the so-called illuminati.  This is the Bush Baby category who I don't believe made a single decision of his own and I think that was the plan from the beginning. *"We'll see to it you get into the White House but only if you do exactly what we tell you to do."* Had Hillary Clinton managed to wedge her fat ass into the White House it would have been an identical situation. She's just as dumb as Bush.
> 
> This I agree with and it is the Joe Biden category by "creating some" false "image" (as you say) of either Biden's capabilities or false image of Trump's lack of abilities.
> 
> So, with all of that in mind, I see Trump as having won by popular vote but Biden winning (presumably) by cheating/stolen election.


If we are talking about the American presidential candidates of the recent past, I think they all relied upon a false image in their political struggle. 

Trump? Maybe he stays somewhere outside, because he wasn't endorsed by establishment. But I am not sure how this leads to a conclusion that he won by the popular vote. That those who gave his vote for him chose a real person rather than an image from TV as was the case with Biden? Maybe.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> If we are talking about the American presidential candidates of the recent past, I think they all relied upon a false image in their political struggle.


More than likely.



ESay said:


> Trump? Maybe he stays somewhere outside, because he wasn't endorsed by establishment. But I am not sure how this leads to a conclusion that he won by the popular vote. That those who gave his vote for him chose a real person rather than an image from TV as was the case with Biden? Maybe.


I don't think Trump had enough influence to cheat his way into the White House. I think the American people saw something in him they wanted or ..... it was simply "the less of two evils". 

I don't believe Biden is "a real person" and I don't believe the American people think so either.


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> More than likely.
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump had enough influence to cheat his way into the White House. I think the American people saw something in him they wanted or ..... it was simply "the less of two evils".
> ...


I cant speak for the Americans. But from my point of view, having to choose between Biden and Trump is embarrassment for American political system.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> I cant speak for the Americans. But from my point of view, having to choose between Biden and Trump is embarrassment for American political system.


I'm not sure how you mean that so I'll guess. Personally, I like Trump and I thoroughly dislike Hillary Clinton. Biden seems to me to be just as stupid as Hillary sans the mouth. When I first saw Trump on TV I thought he was a  clown but I eventually began to warm up to him and he turned out (as far as I can see) to be a decent guy. He's got brains and he's smart which are attributes neither Hillary nor Biden possesses. So I initially shared your view about the embarrassment of having to choose between Trump and Hillary but I soon changed my attitude and that applies to Trump-Biden as well because I do not see Biden has being able to hold a candle up to Donald Trump.  In the end, I guess I do not agree with you.


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> I'm not sure how you mean that so I'll guess. Personally, I like Trump and I thoroughly dislike Hillary Clinton. Biden seems to me to be just as stupid as Hillary sans the mouth. When I first saw Trump on TV I thought he was a  clown but I eventually began to warm up to him and he turned out (as far as I can see) to be a decent guy. He's got brains and he's smart which are attributes neither Hillary nor Biden possesses. So I initially shared your view about the embarrassment of having to choose between Trump and Hillary but I soon changed my attitude and that applies to Trump-Biden as well because I do not see Biden has being able to hold a candle up to Donald Trump.  In the end, I guess I do not agree with you.


Well, maybe. I won't argue about that, everyone has the right on own opinion, after all. What I can add, though, is that the current political system in the US has reached its limits and harms the American society more than it does good.

It seems that extremes have become ok in political life. Just look at the debates between the conservatives and liberals here. And the current two-party system only fuels this division.

This system should be reformed. I always cite Nebraska as an example of what should be applied on a federal level and in the other States.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, maybe. I won't argue about that, everyone has the right on own opinion, after all. What I can add, though, is that the current political system in the US has reached its limits and harms the American society more than it does good.
> 
> It seems that extremes have become ok in political life. Just look at the debates between the conservatives and liberals here. And the current two-party system only fuels this division.
> 
> This system should be reformed. I always cite Nebraska as an example of what should be applied on a federal level and in the other States.


As far as the *"two-party system"* and the need for *"reform", *well my body would have to develop more cells in order to agree with you more than I already do. 

The US might be reaching its self-destruct point soon. It's been heading that way since the end of WW II and although there was a bright glimmer of hope and reformation during the late 1960s any Democratic principles the nation might have accumulated have all been extinguished. 

I lived in West Berlin during the Cold War and I was fairly close to seeing the developments in the USSR on a daily basis. As early as 1979 I had an odd and increasing premonition that "the east" was going to surpass "the west" in freedom and Democracy. I'd say that in political terms it's already happened and the "west" (particularly the US) is turning into a blue scourge, the sort that we (in the west) once feared about the red scourage from the "east".


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> As far as the *"two-party system"* and the need for *"reform", *well my body would have to develop more cells in order to agree with you more than I already do.
> 
> The US might be reaching its self-destruct point soon. It's been heading that way since the end of WW II and although there was a bright glimmer of hope and reformation during the late 1960s any Democratic principles the nation might have accumulated have all been extinguished.
> 
> I lived in West Berlin during the Cold War and I was fairly close to seeing the developments in the USSR on a daily basis. As early as 1979 I had an odd and increasing premonition that "the east" was going to surpass "the west" in freedom and Democracy. I'd say that in political terms it's already happened and the "west" (particularly the US) is turning into a blue scourge, the sort that we (in the west) once feared about the red scourage from the "east".


What do you mean about the East surpassing the West in freedoms? Can you give some examples?


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> What do you mean about the East surpassing the West in freedoms? Can you give some examples?


Can I give some examples? I'm not sure. I know that Americans are forbidden - by their own government - from travelling to certain countries, punishable by fines, imprisonment, and even loss of citizenship. That includes working for another government or serving in their armed forces. As far as I know, Russia doesn't forbid its citizens from free travel.


----------



## ESay (Dec 11, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> Can I give some examples? I'm not sure. I know that Americans are forbidden - by their own government - from travelling to certain countries, punishable by fines, imprisonment, and even loss of citizenship. That includes working for another government or serving in their armed forces. As far as I know, Russia doesn't forbid its citizens from free travel.


Well, yes, that is some kind of curbing of free travel. I know that Cuba has been a forbidden country for the Americans for a long time. It may well be that there is a number of other countries with similar restrictions. 

But for me that isn't a great deal. Especially when comparing freedoms in various parts of the world.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 11, 2021)

ESay said:


> But for me that isn't a great deal.


Yes, I sense that.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 16, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, maybe. I won't argue about that, everyone has the right on own opinion, after all. What I can add, though, is that the current political system in the US has reached its limits and harms the American society more than it does good.
> 
> It seems that extremes have become ok in political life. Just look at the debates between the conservatives and liberals here. And the current two-party system only fuels this division.
> 
> This system should be reformed. I always cite Nebraska as an example of what should be applied on a federal level and in the other States.


NE?

how?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 16, 2021)

ESay said:


> If we are talking about the American presidential candidates of the recent past, I think they all relied upon a false image in their political struggle.
> 
> Trump? Maybe he stays somewhere outside, because he wasn't endorsed by establishment. But I am not sure how this leads to a conclusion that he won by the popular vote. That those who gave his vote for him chose a real person rather than an image from TV as was the case with Biden? Maybe.


The greedy GOP establishment certainly went along with him. What are you talking about? Trump is known as the biggest con man of his last 40 years. The GOP establishment loves him for his tax cuts and giveaway to the rich just like theirs of the last 40 years. Change the channel.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> ...... Trump is known as the biggest con man of his last 40 years ........


_"Is known"_ by whom? You people just make this stuff up.


----------



## ESay (Dec 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> NE?
> 
> how?


By formally adopting the principle of no party affiliation.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 17, 2021)

ESay said:


> By formally adopting the principle of no party affiliation.


Sounds good but on what level is this _"adoption"_?


----------



## ESay (Dec 17, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> Sounds good but on what level is this _"adoption"_?


Don't understand your question properly. What does it mean 'on what level'? Both the House and the Senate should adopt that, as well as the States' legislatures.

At the time of elections, every candidate should be registered as an independent. And while in the legislature body, they would be forbidden to create factions based on political affiliations. Every representative should represent only their constituencies and the voters.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> NO election fraud?
> 
> geez... People who say that are totally delusional... self-deluded..



Perhaps if you were to produce the evidence that the SC would believe it might be different.  You personally have nothing other than fox news propaganda. 
It's the idiots who believe there was are delusional because of the fact, you gave no evidence.  
Can't you get that through your thick skull. 12 months after the election  and still nothing.  Christ will return before the election gets overturned and he's another myth.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 17, 2021)

ESay said:


> Don't understand your question properly. What does it mean 'on what level'?



I mean, as an individual I am non-politically biased that is to say that I have my preferences in theory but I don't vote "straight ticket" because I may like portions of one party's platform but not another part. I don't vote for the same party every election if "my party" doesn't represent my view any longer. I cannot be called a "rightest" or a "leftist" because I lean in favour of what I feel is best on a specific issue only. 



ESay said:


> Both the House and the Senate should adopt that, as well as the States' legislatures.
> 
> At the time of elections, every candidate should be registered as an independent. And while in the legislature body, they would be forbidden to create factions based on political affiliations. Every representative should represent only their constituencies and the voters.


Is that even possible?


----------



## ESay (Dec 17, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> I mean, as an individual I am non-politically biased that is to say that I have my preferences in theory but I don't vote "straight ticket" because I may like portions of one party's platform but not another part. I don't vote for the same party every election if "my party" doesn't represent my view any longer. I cannot be called a "rightest" or a "leftist" because I lean in favour of what I feel is best on a specific issue only.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that even possible?


 I don't know. That is how I view the situation from my point. Maybe some of that will be realized at some point or maybe it is just a non-starter. The time will show.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 17, 2021)

ESay said:


> I don't know. That is how I view the situation from my point. Maybe some of that will be realized at some point or maybe it is just a non-starter. The time will show.


Let's hope for the best.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 17, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> I'm not sure how you mean that so I'll guess. Personally, I like Trump and I thoroughly dislike Hillary Clinton. Biden seems to me to be just as stupid as Hillary sans the mouth. When I first saw Trump on TV I thought he was a  clown but I eventually began to warm up to him and he turned out (as far as I can see) to be a decent guy. He's got brains and he's smart which are attributes neither Hillary nor Biden possesses. So I initially shared your view about the embarrassment of having to choose between Trump and Hillary but I soon changed my attitude and that applies to Trump-Biden as well because I do not see Biden has being able to hold a candle up to Donald Trump.  In the end, I guess I do not agree with you.


yeh, i wasn't thrilled w/ Trump at 1sst either but... as time went by

and esp after he showed us that he could keep his campaign promises... and actually get important things DONE for the usa... no wonder most Rs call him Best president ever

Trump 24


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> yeh, i wasn't thrilled w/ Trump at 1sst either but... as time went by
> 
> and esp after he showed us that he could keep his campaign promises... and actually get important things DONE for the usa... no wonder most Rs call him Best president ever
> 
> Trump 24


I agree with you.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 20, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> I agree with you.


RE what in particular?

*T r u** m p 
24?*


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 20, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> RE what in particular?
> 
> *T r u** m p
> 24?*


That Trump (for many, including me) only looked good compared with Hillary Clinton .... the best of two nincompoops .....  but he turned out to be far better than anyone thought he'd be. 2024? Why not? I don't see anyone else worth the job. He started draining the swamp and he deserves the chance to finish it. No one else wants to do it.


----------

